# Book keeps reappearing in iPad Kindle library



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

I read mostly on my iPad Air Kindle app.  I keep unread books on the device, and remove when read.

This works fine except for one book that keeps reappearing on the device. I have removed Terminal City by Linda Fairstein at least once a day for the last 6 weeks. 

Has anyone else had a book that won't go away?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How strange! I have not seen it, although I only use my iPad for reading Kindle versions of what would otherwise be picture books. I will watch for it.


----------

